
Ask HN: How do you come up with unpopular, unintuitive solutions in your job? - behnamoh
In my field, I&#x27;ve noticed most brilliant solutions are those that challenge a well-established <i>intuition</i> about which things work or how things are. But most times it&#x27;s hard to find such counter-intuitive ideas because we&#x27;re already trapped in the mindset that finds these ideas bizarre.<p>A good example is RAF airplanes during WWII:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.motherjones.com&#x2F;kevin-drum&#x2F;2010&#x2F;09&#x2F;counterintuitive-world&#x2F;<p>My question is: how do you find things that people seem to agree upon, and how do you challenge that? If you can also bring up examples, that would be great.
======
ggm
That WWII example is Operations-Research. The key point here is that the
'counter-intuitive' part has solid data science behind it. P.M.S. Blackett was
a nobel class scientist. So I guess the key learning is: be formidably smart.
It might also need to be said both Blackett and Dyson (I believe) bitterly
reflected on their advice being misunderstood.

